# Pfad zu Ressource



## PollerJava (11. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

hätte nochmals eine Frage zu den Pfaden, wenn ich in meiner WebAnwendung einen Pfad zu einer Ressource habe, der folgendermaßen lautet:

http://localhost:8080/folder1/folder2/myhtml.html

kann ich für diesen Pfad so eine Art "alias" angeben, damit ich nur http://loaclhost:8080/home.html angeben muss. Geht das irgendwie?
lg


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2010)

Ja und Nein.

ServletMappings sind ein weg, oder einen vorgeschalteten Apache nehmen.
Den ROOT Context aber auf keinen Fall für eine WebApp verwenden.


----------



## PollerJava (11. Aug 2010)

und wie würdest du das machen mit dem Servlet- Mapping:


```
<servlet-mapping>
    	<servlet-name>ServletName</servlet-name>
    	<url-pattern>Url/die/eingegeben/wird</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
```

Mit den Servlet- Mappings kann ich ja nur zwischen URLs und Servlets vermitteln, nicht aber zwischen URLs und HTML- Seiten, oder?

Ein vrogeschalteter Apache ist auf jeden Fall zu aufwendig.


----------

